
Google Photos is incredible - victorbojica
https://www.reddit.com/r/Android/comments/6m1sv1/google_photos_is_incredible/
======
smt88
This is called photo stitching[1], and it's been available in some form for
15-20 years (according to my memory -- it may be longer). Microsoft had
impressive products called ICE and Photosynth that were half-hearted attempts
to commercialize it. The products themselves were absolutely amazing and even
worked on videos.

1\.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_photo_stitching_...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_photo_stitching_software)

